# Massive re-call problems



## JULIEAJ02 (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anyone else have a cockapoo that will not come when called no matter what bribery you use? We are having a big problem with Mollie and it is really restricting our enjoyment of her because we can't let her off the lead under any circumstances - even in the back garden! My poor husband has just rang me stressed to the limit because he let her out in the garden (without her lead on) and can't get her back in and he's got to be at work in 5 minutes! We try not to turn it into a game of chase but when your time is limited its hard not to try and catch her! Any suggestions would be much apprecited!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think you might have to go back to the start here and begin recall training again.
Inside the house call Mollie over to you, if she comes give her a lot of treats and love. Repeat this throughout the day until she comes everytime. We used to play a game with Vincent where I would be downstairs with him, my boyfriend upstairs. Boyfriend would call Vincent and Vincent would run and find him!
You've really got to make sure that when she comes she is really treated a lot! Otherwise she'll just not bother, why go to you when she can find something interesting elsewhere?

Do you have a super long lead? I would get one and continue to practise outside with it. 
We still practise recall with Vincent all the time, on every walk we shout him to come back even if he is perfectly ok just to make sure he knows to come everytime.

Good luck!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I wouldnt try to turn it into a game because she will just want to play chase all the time and wont come to you.Must admit if Buddy wont come in from the garden i will shout "dins dins" he seems to know this means food and 9 times out of 10 he will come in.Now if i was to go outside and try to catch him he'd be like "yay chase me chase me " and just keep running away from me.

I find ignoreing him has a better effect.

As for recall when out walking ,if its that bad i'd use a long line and keep practiceing recall and treat until your sure he's got it.

Must admit if Buddy sees another dog recall goes out the window i have to grab him and pop the lead back on .

How old is she?


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca has selective recall if there are foxes around but always comes if i have treats. I usually carry bits of salmon or the skin she will always come for that. Always hold out the treat and I usually say sit too and then lots of praise. At home I shake her bowl or just get her NI out of the fridge if she is being stubborn. A great tip I got was one of you hide behind a tree. Your pup will panic and come find you I guarantee; plus your partner can keep an eye on the dog
Good luck it really is a bit of a job


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Julie, I know what a problem this can be, you are not alone ! I think with young pups it's a matter of persevering with training, with an older pup, like mine, going through adolesence and testing the boundaries, it may be a matter of going back to basics. A long line can help enormously to reinforce the training you have already done, and in the short term at least allow your poor hubby to get Mollie in so he can go to work, (maybe not today ) Here are a number of links to previous threads on this, I do hope you find something useful for you 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=5296&highlight=Recall
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4375
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4467&highlight=Recall
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4123&highlight=Recall
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3849&highlight=Recall

best of luck, you will get there, honest


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Are you using high value treats? Hattie will do anything for frankfurter. Also we had a bit of a glitch around letting me put her in the car after a walk. I put a short nylon lead on when I let her loose in the field she never noticed it and ran as normal but it gave me something to grab if she deceided on a game of "catch me" when walk over. Now I make sure she is back on the lead before the car comes into view. She is not nervous or affraid of the car just doesn't want to go home!


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Eric (15 months) and Pearl (17 Weeks) are both the same, when they see other dogs thay just want to say hello but actually in general they are both great at their recall. I must admit though I had a recall training session for Eric with a trainer who did a 1 hour longline session. Essentially the basis of this training was that is Eric did not come when called whilst on the longline, we turned and walked briskly in the opposite direction, he hit the end of the line which gave him a sharp jolt and all he could see was us walking in the opposite direction. It worked great and although we had to keep the longline on for a few weeks following the training it was fairly easy. I would recommend you do it with a qualified trainer though. In fact i have just looked and you are fairly local to me, I am Cheshire. If yopu want the details of my trainer PM me and I can supply. It was the best £20 I spent!!! Pearl my pup now just follows Eric's lead and it helps she is very food motivated.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

My advice is high value treats only used for recalls. (chicken, hotdog etc)

Use a long line that the dog just drags attached preferably to a harness. Only recall the dog when you have your foot on the line. If dog returns, treat, fuss and then send straight away. If dog does not recall use the line to bring the dog back and keep with you for a few mins with no attention ie dont talk to the dog or eye contact it then let free again. 

Repeat every couple of mins while out. Dog should get the message that if it returns it gets a treat and freedom, it if does not then it gets nothing but has loss of freedom for a few mins. Dogs are not stupid, if you do it consistantly they get the message.

As the dog gets better you can make the line smaller. I usually make my own out of washing line rope so it can easily be cut down in size until its no longer needed.

Hope this helps


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We had our training class last night and we are doing recall. She has told us only to say their name once, followed by 'come'! in the most enthusiastic voice you can muster. If you say it repeatedly they just tune out. She said me must never chase the dog however tempting. If that fails use a really high value treat or toy. Failing that she said to start to walk away as that often makes then panic and come running. However, we have an Afghan in the class who failed to respond to the command last night and the trainer said that she has learnt to ignore the 'come' command and she should either try another word or to consider training her with a whistle. 

I think with your particular problem, the others are right in saying that you need to go right back to beginning and do it often around the house.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sheilagh's right in doing it often on a walk. Our trainer suggests recalling at least 10 times on every walk and putting the lead back on and then off again throughout.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie will do anything for chicken!
Although we're currently having some problems with Poppy deciding to run away at the end of walks! So it's difficult :/
You've had loads of great advise though so persevere & you'll get there! Good luck x


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

If Archie does'nt listen to my recall i say "see you" then start walking away,it really works for me. I did it with one of my springers and it worked with him to.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

jackster said:


> If Archie does'nt listen to my recall i say "see you" then start walking away,it really works for me. I did it with one of my springers and it worked with him to.


Same here... Betty hates to think she is being left too. I walk in the other direction saying ' Betty I'm going' - it works even around other dogs now.
I also hide behind tree's a lot when we are out walking (especially at the beginning of the walk) it keeps her honest and she doesn't let me out of her sight.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have never had to resort to reeling a dog in but in the early days I have only called the dog when they are likely to come so always setting them up to succeed as much as possible. Reward with tasty treats, fuss and/or a game and then let them go again. As they learn recall is good you can start to call them in more distracting environments.

One of the most important things is to never punish a dog when they do finally come back even if they have led you a merry dance for hours, rolled in filth and behaved disgracefully.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

The idea of using a line is to stop them learning they can lead you a merry dance for hours!!!

Set them up for sucess yes, but have a back up plan ie the line for if they chose not to come back.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry - - my fault I should have been clearer - I would use a long line (on a harness not a collar) for safety - but then not call when it is clear the dog is not going to respond in the early days and just call when they are likely to.

This is the method I used for Molly when she first came to me as a 16 month old with a total obsession for bird chasing who had no recall and had only ever been walked with a short lead.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I didnt have recall problems with my cockapoos but i did with my tibetan terrier,wlaks ere an absolute nightmare and i started dreading taking her for a walk.Then i talked to a trainer who suggested using a whistle starting the training at home,randomely blowing the whistle throughout the day and when she responded she as rewarded with something delicious that she only got for this purpose,i used little pieces of smoked sausage and sometimes chicken etc.I was then told to try the same method on the extending lead outdoors and only tried her off the lead once she had been responding well to this method for several weeks.it took a couple of months but was well worth it.She occasionally takes a little longer to come back than she should but never runs off anymore xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I was thinking of trying a whistle Mandy good idea.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> I was thinking of trying a whistle Mandy good idea.


Its brilliant but only works with the tasty treat and only give him the treat for this purpose only,it was a life saver for me xxx


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm working with Lucy on this, too.. I've read it is best to call them multiple times while they're out playing, give them treats, then say "go play!" and release them. Don't just call them to come when its time to go home, cause then they'll associate "come" with darn, we have to leave. Also, never call them when you're not 100% sure they will come. (so make sure they are on lead so you can reel them in if needed) And never call them to do something not fun, like take a bath if they hate baths. Good luck!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

All great advice for recall. 
My two have very sold recalls, but sometimes in the garden Rosie does try to push the boundaries when it is time to come in. If you chase her she hides in the bushes so all we do is shut the door, after a few moments she is at the patio door looking like she is thinking have you lost something, open the door and in she comes.
She is 9 months and this is the behaviour I had expected to happen. But on a walk there is a competition to see who can get back to me the fastest.


----------



## JULIEAJ02 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the advice, it is much appreciated. Let Mollie out a long lead last night to go the toilet (didn't keep hold of it so she was free to wander) when I called her in she ran to hide behind the conservatory so i reeled her in - she had the decency to look a little shamefaced


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I would recommend high value treats (sausage, chicken etc) and this whistle:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acme-Workin...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1327591368&sr=1-1

whistle train the dog first at home and in the garden, then use out on walks.

Good luck


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly used to be really good at coming when off the lead but she is now 7 months and a complete nightmare! When other dogs are around she just charges round like a mad thing and gets so hyper and just ignores me. But even if there aren't any dogs, it just takes an interesting smell or something quite insignificant and she goes deaf again. But she has also got cunning, and will sometimes come and try to take the titbit but dive away when I try to catch hold of her and tear around again. Walking away sometimes works. Back to square one!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

anndante said:


> Polly used to be really good at coming when off the lead but she is now 7 months and a complete nightmare! When other dogs are around she just charges round like a mad thing and gets so hyper and just ignores me. But even if there aren't any dogs, it just takes an interesting smell or something quite insignificant and she goes deaf again. But she has also got cunning, and will sometimes come and try to take the titbit but dive away when I try to catch hold of her and tear around again. Walking away sometimes works. Back to square one!


Something to try is, lots of reacll during the walk and rather than just handing the treat over for coming back, get her to sit and touch her collar and then treat and release again, this way she will become acustomed to you touching her collar and it doesnt become a sign of the end of fun and so should enable you to side step the grab treat and run off again technique


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

Janev1000 said:


> We had our training class last night and we are doing recall. She has told us only to say their name once, followed by 'come'! in the most enthusiastic voice you can muster. If you say it repeatedly they just tune out. She said me must never chase the dog however tempting. If that fails use a really high value treat or toy. Failing that she said to start to walk away as that often makes then panic and come running. However, we have an Afghan in the class who failed to respond to the command last night and the trainer said that she has learnt to ignore the 'come' command and she should either try another word or to consider training her with a whistle.
> 
> I think with your particular problem, the others are right in saying that you need to go right back to beginning and do it often around the house.



I`m sorry, but ............... "learnt to ignore" never heard such rubbish.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

axl the cockerpoo said:


> I`m sorry, but ............... "learnt to ignore" never heard such rubbish.


???? I have seen plenty of dogs who have learned to ignore commands


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Not being an experienced dog trainer I have no idea on that. However, the owners of the Afghan have 3 other Afghans and said that they never take them off lead as they would never come back. I suspect they hadn't even practised the 'come' command as they have no intention of using it. The trainer did say that hounds and terriers can be the hardest to recall so maybe that is part of the reason.


----------



## chris04 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello...i know this can be very frustrating for you and your husband. when i first began training Kitten to come to me..I would say "Kittee come here"...i would have the little dog biscuit in my hand..she would come and then I would say "good girl" and give her lots of praise as i hand her the treat..Now a year and a couple of months later she has now started not coming when called ..for example..she gets mad when im done playing catch with her(throwing her toy for her to run fetch and bring it back to me).i say Kitt get your toy and take it out of here ..well now she look at it and just walk out of the room..when i say "Kittee come here and get your toy" she will not come she sit and look at me from afar..so I just ignore her when she comes back in wanting to play..sometimes you have to give tough love by ignoring them for a few minutes..and then call out to them...maybe this will work..but after awhile..treats should not be given ..your cockapoo should be able to come upon command just because and not to get a treat...they are very very smart!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Ive seen many owners who have taught their dogs to ignore them. Much like the nagging Mum saying stop it, stop it, stop it, stop it to their kids and letting them keep doing the thing.

If you continually call your dog when you know it will not come back and you have no way of ensuring it does come back (ie a long line) then you are in essence teaching the dog to ignore your recall. Ive seen many dogs taught that stay means get up and jump around. Whatever the dog is doing when it hears a command often enough is what the dog thinks the command means. So if every time a dog gets up from a sit it hears its owners saying stay eventually it thinks stay means get up.

You can teach a dog that banana means sit if you say banana every time it sits for long enough.....


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You've hit the nail of the head Sheilagh in that repetition can cause selective hearing! Our trainer said, and I've read this from other sources, to only say a command once. If they don't respond to 'come' then other tactics such as treats, toys, whistles, walking away, etc must be then used. They are just like kids and I get the same problem when calling my boys to dinner!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

My pups have a far better recall than my sons.

Hmmmm long line and sweets......................... (gets the clicker out)


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

mandym said:


> I didnt have recall problems with my cockapoos but i did with my tibetan terrier,wlaks ere an absolute nightmare and i started dreading taking her for a walk.Then i talked to a trainer who suggested using a whistle starting the training at home,randomely blowing the whistle throughout the day and when she responded she as rewarded with something delicious that she only got for this purpose,i used little pieces of smoked sausage and sometimes chicken etc.I was then told to try the same method on the extending lead outdoors and only tried her off the lead once she had been responding well to this method for several weeks.it took a couple of months but was well worth it.She occasionally takes a little longer to come back than she should but never runs off anymore xxx


The whistle in the house with sausages and chicken worked very well for Milo. Started in house then garden now works the beach with other dogs around! Had to call him several times when out then letting him go back to play saying "ok."


----------

